# Um das Problem zu lösen, müssen alle Möglichkeiten ausgereizt sein



## Şafak

Guten Abend.
In einem Spielthread habe ich den folgenden Satz geschrieben. Jetzt aber sieht der Satz inkorrekt aus. Was mir inkorrekt scheint, ist der Gebrauch vom „um...zu“

Der Satz: *Um das Problem zu lösen*, müssen alle Möglichkeiten ausgereizt sein.

Die korrekten Sätze wären: „Damit das Problem gelöst wird, müssen alle Möglichkeiten ausgereizt sein“ und „Um das Problem zu lösen[/b], müssen wir alle Möglichkeiten ausreizen“.

Aus einem Grund kann ich nicht verstehen, wie der Satz korrekt formuliert werden soll.
Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## berndf

Jennifer Weiss said:


> Der Satz: *Um das Problem zu lösen*, müssen alle Möglichkeiten ausgereizt sein.


Ich habe keine Probleme mit dem Satz. Nur _sein_ sollte durch _werden_ ersetzt werden. Aber das ist ein anderes Thema.


----------



## Şafak

berndf said:


> Ich habe keine Probleme mit dem Satz. Nur _sein_ sollte durch _werden_ ersetzt werden. Aber das ist ein anderes Thema.


Vielen Dank. Wahrscheinlich habe ich zu viel an den Satz gedacht. Normalerweise führt das zu Fehlern.


----------



## Lhost Vokus

Ich finde den Satz aus einem anderen Grund nicht passend.
"ausreizen" bedeutet ja, ohne Kenntnis des Erfolges seinen Einsatz sukzessive bis zum Maximum zu erhöhen, mit dem Risiko, zu überreizen. Wenn ich aber von vornherein weiß, dass ich zur Problembewältigung bis zum Maximum gehen muss, dann kann ich das gleich einsetzen und muss überhaupt nicht reizen.

Beispiel: Abrahams Problem ist, er will verhindern, dass Gott Sodom und Gomorrah zerstört, aber er weiß nicht, wieviel Gerechte dort zu finden sein müssten, um Gott zu erweichen. Darum reizt er von 50 runter bis 10. Hätte er gewusst, dass für Gott 10 die Schmerzgrenze ist, hätte er nicht gereizt, sondern hätte Gott gleich mit "10" konfrontiert.

Darum: "Damit das Problem gelöst wird, müssen alle Möglichkeiten voll ausgeschöpft werden", "  ... müssen wir alle zur Verfügung stehenden Mittel voll einsetzen.", " ... müssen wir mit all unseren Möglichkeiten bis an unsere Grenzen gehen."


----------



## elroy

Jennifer Weiss said:


> Jetzt aber sieht der Satz inkorrekt aus.


Dein Unbehagen liegt wohl daran, dass nicht die Möglichkeiten sondern Menschen das Problem lösen möchten. Du bist vielleicht von der präskriptiven Abneigung gegen _dangling modifiers_ im Englischen beeinflusst.  Das ist im Deutschen kein Problem. Wenn der semantische Inhalt des Satzes klar ist, spaltet das Deutsche hier keine syntaktischen Haare.

_Um eine gute Hausarbeit zu schreiben, müssen verlässliche Quellen herangezogen werden. 
Um den Kühlschrank reparieren zu können, müssen passende Werkzeuge vorhanden sein. _
usw.


----------



## bearded

elroy said:


> spaltet das Deutsche hier keine syntaktischen Haare.


Good to know.  Ich hätte beim Subjektwechsel dieselben Probleme wie J.Weiss gehabt.


----------



## berndf

Das ist wegen des Passivs kein Problem. Der Agens bleibt ja unbestimmt und damit ist ja auch keine Inkonsistenz zwischen den Teilen.


----------



## berndf

Lhost Vokus said:


> Darum: "Damit das Problem gelöst wird, müssen alle Möglichkeiten voll ausgeschöpft werden", "  ... müssen wir alle zur Verfügung stehenden Mittel voll einsetzen.", " ... müssen wir mit all unseren Möglichkeiten bis an unsere Grenzen gehen."


_Ausschöpfen _ist hier sicher das bessere Verb.


----------



## Kajjo

> müssen alle Möglichkeiten voll ausgeschöpft werden


LVs Vorschlag finde ich perfekt. So würde ich das auch sagen.


----------



## JClaudeK

bearded said:


> Ich hätte beim Subjektwechsel dieselben Probleme wie J.Weiss gehabt.


*Mich stört der Subjektwechsel auch.* Im Französischen wäre das ein dicker Fehler (vielleicht/ wahrscheinlich  beeinflusst mich das).

Edit:
Nachdem ich die Regeln


> Ist das *Subjekt* im Beziehungssatz (=Hauptsatz) mit dem Nebensatz *identisch*, wird die Konjunktion " *um ... zu* " benutzt.
> Ist das *Subjekt* im Beziehungssatz (=Hauptsatz) *nicht* mit dem Nebensatz identisch, muss die Konjunktion "*damit*" benutzt werden.


in der sehr zuverlässigen Grammatik _mein-deutschbuch.de_ (siehe #25) bestätigt gefunden habe, glaube ich nicht mehr, dass ich mich vom Französischen habe beeinflussen lassen.


----------



## elroy

berndf said:


> Der Agens bleibt ja unbestimmt und damit ist ja auch keine Inkonsistenz zwischen den Teilen.


I think you're simply rationalizing what German does here.
The idea with the other argument is that the _grammatical_ subject doesn't match the understood subject of the introductory phrase (the possibilities are not trying to solve the problem), hence the purported lack of congruence.
You can rationalize either one, and neither argument is more convincing than the other.  This is simply the way German _happens_ to do things. 

I don't know about French, but in English the German way is common _descriptively_, but it's rejected _prescriptively_: "dangling modifiers" are things primarily only taught to L1 speakers at school, as features of "incorrect English."


----------



## berndf

bearded said:


> Good to know.  Ich hätte beim Subjektwechsel dieselben Probleme wie J.Weiss gehabt.


Ich habe mir den Thread jetzt x mal durchgelesen. Ich kann nichts finden, das darauf hinweisen würde, dass @Jennifer Weiss  irgendwas von einem Problem mit einen Subjektwechsel gesagt hätte.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> I think you're simply rationalizing what German does here.
> The idea with the other argument is that the _grammatical_ subject doesn't match the understood subject of the introductory phrase (the possibilities are not trying to solve the problem), hence the purported lack of congruence.
> You can rationalize either one, and neither argument is more convincing than the other.  This is simply the way German _happens_ to do things.
> 
> I don't know about French, but in English the German way is common _descriptively_, but it's rejected _prescriptively_: "dangling modifiers" are things primarily only taught to L1 speakers at school, as features of "incorrect English."


Ich muss zugeben, dass es mir immer noch schwerfällt zu verstehen, wo hier das Problem sein sollte. Ich empfinge im Infinitiv-Satz kein "understood subject".


----------



## berndf

Ich glaube ich habe jetzt eine Idee, warum wir aneinander vorbeireden und offenbar alle nicht-Muttersprachler hier ein Problem sehen und Muttersprachler nicht (Ich zähle @JClaudeK jetzt mal ausnahmsweise zu den nicht-Muttersprachlern, weil er nach eigenem Bekunden vom Französischen beeinflusst ist). Wenn, dann werden von Muttersprachlern andere Aspekte des Satzes kritisiert, wie die Wahl des Verbs oder oder des Zustands- statt des Vorgangspassivs.



berndf said:


> Ich muss zugeben, dass es mir immer noch schwerfällt zu verstehen, wo hier das Problem sein sollte. Ich empfinge im Infinitiv-Satz kein "understood subject".


Deutsch scheint tatsächlich ungewöhnlich darin zu sein, dass es subjektfreie Sätze kennt. Ich meine nicht wie Pro-Drop-Sprachen, die zwar Sätze ohne explizites Subjekt haben, in denen aber doch ein durch den Kontext vorgegebenes implizites Subjekt gibt. Deutsch hat aber komplett, auch semantisch und pragmatisch, subjektlose Aussagen, in denen nur das Prädikat selbst Gegenstand der Aussage ist und vom Subjekt vollständig abstrahiert wird. Es gibt ja auch hier im Forum immer wieder Fragen zu Sätzen wie _Mir ist kalt_ oder _Hier wird gearbeitet_.


----------



## Şafak

Vielen Dank für die Antworten. @elroy hat genau mein Zweifel beschrieben. Soweit ich weiß, ist solche Inkongruenz in anderen Sprachen (Russisch, Englisch, Spanisch) ein grober Fehler. Wahrscheinlich ist Deutsch flexibler.


----------



## Şafak

However, come to think of it again, I don’t think this is a mistake in other languages. What a mess. The question was supposed to be easy.


----------



## elroy

Jennifer Weiss said:


> I don’t think this is a mistake in other languages.


As I said, in English it's only a mistake prescriptively.

_To solve the problem, all options must be exhausted._

Native speakers use this structure all the time.  However, an old-school English teacher will tell you this is wrong and should be

_To solve the problem, we must exhaust all the options._

I think in Spanish it's not even a mistake prescriptively.

_Para solucionar el problema se tienen que agotar todas las opciones._
(I think this is okay in Spanish?)

(It occurs to me that I would instinctively say "_hay que_ agotar...", which neatly sidesteps the issue. )


----------



## Şafak

elroy said:


> Native speakers use this structure all the time.


That’s why I second-guessed myself because the sentence is perfect. The Spanish sentence seems alright to me, too. Of course, as you said, “hay” sidesteps the issue (which apparently doesn’t even exist). 

I believe the problem has been solved. The solution is that there never was any problem.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Deutsch scheint tatsächlich ungewöhnlich darin zu sein, dass es subjektfreie Sätze kennt.



Das ist hier der springende Punkt.

Aber trotzdem klingen die Sätze mit "damit" in meinen Ohren besser.


Lhost Vokus said:


> Darum: "*Damit* das Problem gelöst wird, müssen alle Möglichkeiten voll ausgeschöpft werden", " ... müssen wir alle zur Verfügung stehenden Mittel voll einsetzen.", " ... müssen wir mit all unseren Möglichkeiten bis an unsere Grenzen gehen."



Besonders hier:
"*Damit* das Problem gelöst wird, müssen alle Möglichkeiten voll ausgeschöpft werden"

Oder
"*Um* das Problem zu *lösen*, müssen *wir* alle Möglichkeiten voll ausschöpfen."


Vergleiche *hier*


> Different subjects in the main and subordinate clauses
> Sofia fährt in Urlaub, damit ihre Sprachkenntnisse besser werden.
> Sofia goes on holiday so that her language skills improve.
> 
> Sofia fährt in Urlaub, damit ihre Tochter ein neues Land kennen lernt.
> Sofia goes on holiday so that her daughter gets to know a new country
> 
> 1. The verb in the subordinate clause depends on the subject of the subordinate clause→ werden (3. Person Plural), lernt (3. Person Singular)  To get better (3rd person plural), gets to know*(3rd person singular)
> 2. The main and subordinate clauses have different subjects  → Sofia, ihre Sprachkenntnisse/ihre Tochter (Sofia, her language skills / her daughter)
> In this case we can only(!) use damit, ie the version with the subordinate clause and the conjugated verb at the end..





> Summing up:
> When the subject is the same, we can use um...zu or damit. However, when there are two different subjects, we can only (!) use damit.


----------



## Frieder

JClaudeK said:


> "*Damit* das Problem gelöst wird, müssen alle Möglichkeiten voll ausgeschöpft werden"


... gefällt mir nicht so richtig. Ich würde schreiben: "Damit das Problem gelöst werden kann, ..."



JClaudeK said:


> "*Um* das Problem zu *lösen*, müssen *wir* alle Möglichkeiten voll ausschöpfen."


... finde ich besser.


----------



## anahiseri

elroy said:


> _Para solucionar el problema se tienen que agotar todas las opciones._
> (I think this is okay in Spanish?)
> 
> (It occurs to me that I would instinctively say "_hay que_ agotar...", which neatly sidesteps the issue. )


Hay que agotar todas las opciones
Se tienen que agotar todas las opciones
*Both are correct, idiomatic and pose no problem at all*


----------



## anahiseri

elroy said:


> To solve the problem, all options must be exhausted.


Es ist mir ganz und gar unverständlich, was an diesem Satz falsch sein soll.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Vergleiche *hier*


Weiß nicht so recht. Das erscheint mir ähnlich wie die von @elroy beschriebenen präskriptiven Grammatiken im Englischen ein etwas selbstherrlicher Versuch, germanische Sprachen nach eigenem Gusto zu latinisieren. Ich finde auch, dass _damit _hier etwas besser passt, aber dieses schwarz/weiß-Zeichnen kommt mir daneben vor.

PS: Andererseits ist es vielleicht schon verständlich, in Grammatiken für nicht-Muttersprachler die Dinge etwas simpler darzustellen, als es in Wirklichkeit ist.

PPS: Jetzt fällt mir gerade auf, dass ich in dem vorhergehenden Satz auch wieder eine Infinitivklausel ohne kongruentes Subjekt verwandt habe. Ich hätte es jetzt schon fast geändert. Aber nein, das wäre falsch: Genauso rede ich als Muttersprachler und das solte dokumentiert werden. Und auf die Gefahr hin, dass das überheblich klingen kann, aber das ist meiner Ansicht nach wichtig: als gebildeter Muttersprachler.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Ich finde auch, dass _damit _hier etwas besser passt


Es freut mich, das zu lesen. 



berndf said:


> PS: Andererseits ist es vielleicht schon verständlich, in Grammatiken für nicht-Muttersprachler die Dinge etwas simpler darzustellen, als es in Wirklichkeit ist.


Einverstanden.
In dieser Darstellung wird ja der Fall "subjektfreie Sätze" gar nicht behandelt, von daher würde ich nicht sagen, dass da etwas "vereinfacht" wird (höchstens "ausgelassen").


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> PPS: Jetzt fällt mir gerade auf, dass ich in dem vorhergehenden Satz auch wieder eine Infinitivklausel ohne kongruentes Subjekt verwandt habe.


 Ich mache einen Unterschied zwischen _Infinitivsätzen_ und _Finalsätzen_!

*Cf. hier* (da wird das das Gleiche gesagt, wie in dem anderen Artikel):


> Es gibt zwei Möglichkeiten, *Finalsätze* auszudrücken:
> 
> *Infinitivkonstruktion*
> Ist das *Subjekt* im Beziehungssatz (=Hauptsatz) mit dem Nebensatz *identisch*, wird die Konjunktion " *um ... zu* " benutzt. In der Infinitivkonstruktion entfällt das Subjekt. Der Infinitiv steht oft am Ende des Satzes, kann aber auch im Mittelfeld oder am Satzanfang stehen. " *Um* " leitet die Infinitivkonstruktion ein, " *zu + Infinitiv* " schließt den Satz ab. Beide Sätze sollten mit einem Komma voneinander getrennt werden.
> 
> 
> Man braucht Geld,*um*sich etwas Schönes*kaufen zu können*.
> 
> 
> 
> Ist das *Subjekt* im Beziehungssatz (=Hauptsatz) *nicht* mit dem Nebensatz identisch, muss die Konjunktion "*damit*" benutzt werden. Es folgt ein Nebensatz (mit Subjekt). Ein Finalsatz mit "damit" kann immer gebildet werden, auch wenn die Subjekte identisch sind.
> 
> 
> Man baut Fabriken,*damit* neue Arbeitsplätze *geschaffen werden*.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Ich mache einen Unterschied zwischen _Infinitivsätzen_ und und _Finalsätzen_!


Aber warum? Das Problem (genauer: was von einigen als Probleme gesehen wird) ist doch das gleiche. Auf jeden Fall: Wenn ich akzeptiere, dass _damit_ etwas besser passt als _um_, dann nur darum, weil das Thema mit dem fehlenden kongruenten Subjekt umschiffen wäre. Mit irgendwelchen Besonderheiten bei Finalsätzen hätte das nichts zu tun.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> [Das ist/ erscheint mir] ........ ein etwas selbstherrlicher Versuch, germanische Sprachen nach eigenem Gusto zu latinisieren.


Wo siehst Du da "eine Infinitivklausel* ohne* kongruentes Subjekt"?


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Wo siehst Du da "eine Infinitivklausel* ohne* kongruentes Subjekt"?


Probleme stellen nichts dar, Menschen stellen etwas dar. 

Aber ich sehe, dass der Vergleich hinkt: der zweite Teil ist hier ein Nebensatz und kein Hauptsatz. Trotzdem ist hier dasselbe geschehen, als beim Ausgangssatz: Intuitiv kein Problem. Aber beim Gengenlesen das leichte Gefühl, dass die Logik nicht so ganz astrein ist.


----------



## manfy

anahiseri said:


> To solve the problem, all options must be exhausted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Es ist mir ganz und gar unverständlich, was an diesem Satz falsch sein soll.
Click to expand...

 Das ist manchmal nicht leicht zu erkennen, da der Satz doch sonnenklar erscheint.
Ist aber ein typischer Fehler von "dangling modifier".

Der vorangestellte Nebensatz "to solve the problem" hat kein Subjekt und deshalb - laut Standardregeln der englischen Grammatik - übernimmt es das Subjekt des Hauptsatzes "all options".
In diesem Satz oben ist das kein echtes Problem, da "For all options to solve the problem"  semantischer Unsinn wäre und es kein normaler Sprecher so interpretieren würde.

Es gibt aber andere Sätze, die durch "dangling modifiers" wirklich mehrdeutig und unsinnig werden.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Probleme stellen nichts dar, Menschen stellen etwas dar.


*?*
Ich dachte, dass Du von diesem Satz ↓ redetest!


> _Das erscheint mir ähnlich wie die von @elroy beschriebenen präskriptiven Grammatiken im Englischen ein etwas selbstherrlicher Versuch, germanische Sprachen nach eigenem Gusto zu latinisieren._
> 
> PPS: Jetzt fällt mir gerade auf, dass ich in dem vorhergehenden Satz auch wieder eine Infinitivklausel ohne kongruentes Subjekt verwandt habe.


Oder?


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> *?*
> Ich dachte, dass Du von diesem Satz ↓ redetest!
> 
> Oder?


Nein, ich meinte tatsächlich den vorherigen und nicht den vorvorherigen Satz, nämlich:


berndf said:


> PS: Andererseits ist es vielleicht schon verständlich, in Grammatiken für nicht-Muttersprachler die Dinge etwas simpler darzustellen, als es in Wirklichkeit ist.


----------



## berndf

manfy said:


> Ist aber ein typischer Fehler von "dangling modifier".


Ich glaube die Gänsefüßchen sind um _Fehler_ notwendiger als um _dangling modifier_.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Nein, ich meinte tatsächlich den vorherigen und nicht den vorvorherigen Satz, nämlich:


"Andererseits ist es vielleicht schon verständlich, in Grammatiken für nicht-Muttersprachler die Dinge etwas simpler darzustellen, ....".

Dieser Satz klingt für mich ungrammatisch, tut mir leid.
Nur "Andererseits ist es vielleicht schon verständlich, *dass *in Grammatiken für nicht- Muttersprachler die Dinge etwas simpler *dargestellt werden,* ...." wäre für mich korrekt.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Dieser Satz klingt für mich ungrammatisch, tut mir leid.


Muss dir nicht leid tun.   Für mich halt nicht und das war ja genau mein Punkt mit dem "Latinisieren": Ein für germanische Sprachen ganz natürliches Konstrukt, das aber ungrammatisch wirkt, wenn man versucht der Sprache lateinische Grammatik überzustülpen.


----------



## bearded

berndf said:


> Andererseits ist es vielleicht schon verständlich, in Grammatiken für nicht-Muttersprachler die Dinge etwas simpler darzustellen, als es in Wirklichkeit ist


Verzeih, sollte es nicht heißen ,,....als sie in Wirklichkeit sind''?
In Deinem Satz ist 'etwas' adverbial (_etwas simpler_)_ - _also nicht ,,etwas, als es..''.
Vielleicht auch ein Beispiel von _dangling modifier?  _


----------



## berndf

bearded said:


> Sollte es nicht heißen ,,....als sie in Wirklichkeit sind''?
> In Deinem Satz ist 'etwas' adverbial (_etwas simpler_)_ - _also nicht ,,etwas, als es..''.
> *Vielleicht auch ein Beispiel von *_*dangling modifier*? _


Ja, wahrscheinlich. Aber hier ist es, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, was in meinem Kopf vorging, eher eine Fehlleistung. _Die Dinge_ und _das Ganze _durcheinander gebracht.


----------



## anahiseri

I copy from Quirk University grammar, *11.35 Non finite and verbless clauses *unattached or  dangling clauses  . .  are totally unacceptable if . . . . there is no means for identifying the subordinate subject. Examples:
- Since leaving her, life has been empty.
- Reading the paper, a dog started barking.
Does anybody think this has anything to do with  
*"To solve the problem, all options must be exhausted."   *   ?
I understand the verbs _*leaving* _and _ *Reading* i_mply a  subject which is not clear, but there is no equivalent problem with the problem  to be solved . . . . 

I admit I don't remember how this all started   . . .  Weren't we analyzing a German sentence? (by applying old-fashioned English grammar rules ????)


----------



## berndf

Ich habe gerade in einer TV-Dokumentation folgenden Satz gehört:
_Um das Puzzle zusammensetzen zu können, müssen seine Teile erst deutlich zu erkennen sein._
Von Kongruenz der Subjekte kann hier auch keine rede sein. Aber ich glaube nicht, dass irgendein Muttersprachler Schwierigkeiten hätte, den Satz richtig zu verstehen. Ich halte den Versuch irgendwelche dem entgegenstehende Regeln zu erfinden zunehmend für Gojim Naches.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> _Um das Puzzle zusammensetzen zu können, müssen seine Teile erst deutlich zu erkennen sein._
> Von Kongruenz der Subjekte kann hier auch keine rede sein. Aber ich glaube nicht, dass irgendein Muttersprachler Schwierigkeiten hätte, den Satz richtig zu verstehen.


Natürlich ist der Satz verständlich und sogar korrekt, denn "_seine Teile  müssen  zu erkennen sein/ seine Teile sind zu erkennen" _drückt ein  Zustandspassiv aus. (Auch der OP-Satz steht im Passiv ....)


> *LEO:*
> 1)* Die Infinitivkonjunktion um ... zu wird verwendet, wenn Haupt- und Nebensatz das gleiche Subjekt haben:*
> Ich schreibe alles auf, um es nicht zu vergessen.
> 
> *2) Wenn der Hauptsatz ein Passivsatz mit einem unpersönlichen Agens oder mit einem durch von angefügten Agens ist, kommt um ... zu ebenfalls vor:*
> Der Damm wurde gebaut, um Überschwemmungen zu verhindern.


Nota bene:  *kommt* _um ... zu_ *ebenfalls vor*. 




berndf said:


> Versuch irgendwelche dem entgegenstehende Regeln zu erfinden


Niemand versucht, Regeln zu erfinden, die Regeln sind etabliert.


----------



## Kajjo

JClaudeK said:


> "*Damit* das Problem gelöst wird, müssen alle Möglichkeiten voll ausgeschöpft werden"
> 
> Oder
> "*Um* das Problem zu *lösen*, müssen *wir* alle Möglichkeiten voll ausschöpfen."


Ich bevorzuge sogar stark die "um zu"-Version. Die "damit"-Variante klingt seltsam und wenig idiomatisch.

Die um..zu-Konstruktion mit Passivsatz ist korrekt und stellt im Deutschen kein Problem dar.


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> Die "damit"-Variante klingt seltsam und wenig idiomatisch.


vs:


berndf said:


> Ich finde auch, dass _damit _hier etwas besser passt


und


Frieder said:


> Ich würde schreiben: "Damit das Problem gelöst werden kann, ..."





JClaudeK said:


> "*Um* das Problem zu *lösen*, müssen *wir* alle Möglichkeiten voll ausschöpfen."
> 
> 
> Frieder said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... finde ich besser.
Click to expand...






Kajjo said:


> Die um..zu-Konstruktion *mit Passivsatz* ist korrekt und stellt im Deutschen kein Problem dar.


Da sind wir uns einig.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Natürlich ist der Satz verständlich und sogar korrekt, denn "_seine Teile müssen zu erkennen sein/ seine Teile sind zu erkennen" _drückt ein Zustandspassiv aus. (Auch der OP-Satz steht im Passiv ....)


Danke für die Stelle. Die hilft uns vielleicht, zu einer Lösung zu kommen, statt immer nur Ping-Pong zu spielen. Zum einen wird hier explizit erwähnt, dass es Fälle gibt, wo die Kongruente-Subjekt-Regel nicht zum Tragen kommt und zum andern enthält sie Negativ-Beispiele, bei denen sich wohl alle (gebildeten) Muttersprachler einigen können, dass dieser Gebrauch vom _um ... zu_ abzulehnen ist, bzw. dass man das so nicht sagen würde:


> NICHT: _Der Hauswart rief einen Klempner, um den Abfluss zu reparieren._
> NICHT: _Die Eltern schicken das Kind zur Schule, um etwas zu lernen._


Die von der Satzstruktur vorgegebene offensichtliche Interpretation ist zwar semantisch sinnvoll und vielleicht auch pragmatisch denkbar wäre aber faktisch sehr unwahrscheinlich, wenn nicht gar unsinnig:
Der Hauswart kann den Abfluss reparieren wollen und zu diesem Zweck den Klempner anrufen, um sich von ihm Ratschläge zu holen. Viel wahrscheinlicher ist aber, dass der Hauswart will, dass der Klempner den Abfluss repariert.
Die Eltern können, dass sie ihr Kind zur Schule schicken, durchaus etwas lernen. Sehr viel wahrscheinlicher ist aber, dass es darum geht, was das Kind lernen kann.
Wir sind uns also einig, dass es 

_Um..zu_-Sätze gibt, die aufgrund fehlender Subjekt-Kongruenz proskribiert sind und dass es
_Um..zu_-Sätze gibt, die trotz fehlender Subjekt-Kongruenz nicht proskribiert sind
Der Streitpunkt ist jetzt also nur noch, ob Punkt 2) aus Deinem Zitat diese Klasse der nicht prosktibierten Infinitiv-Klauseln (wird haben ja auch festgestellt, dass unser Streit sich nicht nur auf _um..zu_-Klauseln beschränkt) ohne Subjekt-Kongruenz bereits erschöpfend beschreibt oder ob es noch weitere Ausnahmen gibt. Ich sage ja und Du sagst nein.



JClaudeK said:


> Niemand versucht, Regeln zu erfinden, die Regeln sind etabliert.


Ich würde behaupten: Eine Regel ist "erfunden", wenn sie nicht die Sprachwirklichkeit widerspiegelt. Und inwieweit sie das tut oder eben nicht tut, ist gerade der Gegenstand unseres Streites. Aber vielleicht sind wir ja dabei, uns näher zu kommen.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Der Streitpunkt ist jetzt also nur noch, ob Punkt 2) aus Deinem Zitat diese Klasse der nicht prosktibierten Infinitiv-Klauseln [.....]  ohne Subjekt-Kongruenz bereits erschöpfend beschreibt oder ob es noch weitere Ausnahmen gibt. Ich sage ja und Du sagst nein.







berndf said:


> Zum einen wird hier explizit erwähnt, dass es Fälle gibt, wo die Kongruente-Subjekt-Regel nicht zum Tragen kommt


Das habe ich nie bestritten:


berndf said:


> subjektfreie Sätze
> 
> 
> 
> JClaudeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Das ist hier der springende Punkt.
Click to expand...





berndf said:


> Andererseits ist es vielleicht schon verständlich, in Grammatiken für nicht-Muttersprachler die Dinge etwas simpler darzustellen, als es in Wirklichkeit ist.



Das ist für mich kein "subjektfreier Satz", er klingt für mich total schräg.
(Aber das ist ja gar  kein "um .... zu"- Satz.)


----------



## berndf

Ja, wir habe hier mindestens zwei Sätze diskutiert, die für mich intuitiv OK sind und es für Dich es offenbar von Anfang an nicht waren:


Jennifer Weiss said:


> *Um das Problem zu lösen*, müssen alle Möglichkeiten ausgereizt sein.





berndf said:


> Andererseits ist es vielleicht schon verständlich, in Grammatiken für nicht-Muttersprachler die Dinge etwas simpler darzustellen, als es in Wirklichkeit ist.



Retrospektiv kann ich aber akzeptieren, dass man die Sätze hätte besser, zumindest eleganter formulieren können. Die Beschreibung aus Leo, die Du zitiert hast, würde für mich als "Style Guide" zumindest plausibel sein.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Retrospektiv kann ich aber akzeptieren, dass man die Sätze hätte besser, zumindest eleganter formulieren können.


 

PS. 
Ich hatte in #43 noch ein _Edit_ hinzugefügt.


----------

